# .The Posture of a Lat-Mover



## Brandon E (Mar 14, 2017)

To those with the wisdom,

Throughout the Course, I realized the many tiers of the community I was entering. I also realized the nature of not allowing accomplishments, positions, or statuses to give room for pride or contentment, but only a professional confidence. That was the easy part. Upon arriving to my place of service, I quickly grasped the presence I was in. This in no way deterred me from my decision to negate 6 years of service for something completely different yet fulfilling in ways not known to most. It did, though, force me to ask myself, "What is the correct posture amongst my peers and how do I use what I was for who I am?" Coming here expected to quickly close a 4-5 year gap in professional education and lead my guys all the same does not in any way make me hesitant. It just urges me to find the correct posture for where I am and the best route to become who I am expected to be and "maintain the tremendous reputation" set before me. 

Gratefully, 

Brandon


----------



## The Hate Ape (Mar 14, 2017)

So you lat-moved to the Reconnaissance community?

Just because you weren't a baby-boomer doesn't mean you cannot lead effectively. In the meantime, hit your platoon/company up for your advanced courses and be glued to your Ops guy's hip.

We have a lot of guys roll through late in the game in my neck of the woods. They perform to the standard as well as have relevant outside-the-box experience to contribute when shit starts hitting the gray area.

It took me a while to figure out wtf you were saying at first - I couldn't tell if you bumped up a tier or went into the fucking spirit world. I think your best posture among your peers is to be a good bro, dependable, and efficient. Mission & Team first...

H/A


----------



## Brandon E (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks for the perspective, H/A. Haha, and the spirit world anology. Just looking for what you just gave.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 14, 2017)

Leadership is leadership regardless of MOS. Being a freefaller or diver doesn't change that. Of course MOS proficiency matters; I would recommend attending Ranger school and the team leaders course if you have the opportunity to improve your professional knowledge base. Get into the pubs and start learning.


----------



## Teufel (Mar 14, 2017)

When I was a platoon commander at 1st Force, all my team leaders  and assistant team leaders were lat movers. Most were grunts but we also had a data tech, motor T operator, parachute rigger, and MP. They are all operations chiefs and platoon sergeants across the community now.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 14, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> I think your best posture among your peers is to be a good bro, dependable, and efficient. Mission & Team first...



True, timeless, and irrespective of MOS.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 14, 2017)

Belated congratulations for the successful move from aircrew to Recon. Well done.


----------

